# bear permits



## fishotter (Oct 25, 2004)

Well the results are out and i got my permit for the second season in the baraga unit.I cant believe i got it.I only had 1 point.so now the work begins


----------



## luv 2 bowhunt (Mar 27, 2005)

unsuccessful 2 points.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Congrats ! 
Bear hunting is a blast. Good luck!


----------



## Bambi (Oct 29, 2002)

I got my permit ,first hunt Amasa area.


----------



## kdogger (Jan 10, 2005)

How do you find out?


----------



## kdogger (Jan 10, 2005)

Forget it, I figured it out. I did not get drawn for Red Oaks with 3 pts. Maybe next year. I really wanted to go after the big bruin I had at my deer bait pile during last year's rifle season....


----------



## Molson (Apr 18, 2003)

Red Oak. Had 4pts. Now the fun starts.


----------



## Nimrod1 (Apr 26, 2004)

Red Oak, 4pts.:woohoo1: :woohoo1: :woohoo1: :woohoo1: 
Can't wait!!


----------



## Buck Rogers (Nov 7, 2004)

First one ever. Red Oak 3 pts. Can't wait!


----------



## Nole Hunter (Jun 6, 2005)

Hi all,
new member and first time post!
I was lucky to draw the first season in Baraga after several years of trying.
Need desperate help now, any guide recommendations for the Baraga area??
Any help is appreciated!


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Not this year. Didn't have any points built up. Maybe in a couple more years.

Nole welcome to the site. Do a search on the bear hunting forum and you'll see some recommendations. Good luck and congrat's to the sucessful applicants.


----------



## fishotter (Oct 25, 2004)

nole hunter

contact richard krupp.He has a group of guides use his place for hunting.I personaly have never used them.I do my own hunt but i stay at krupps every year during bear season and they harvest a few bear in that area.The bear that are being harvested in the baraga unit seems to be getting smaller but there are still a few bears around there that are big. here is krupps web site http://www.exploringthenorth.com/krupps/krupps.html


----------



## AllFowledUp (Jan 3, 2002)

LUCKY ME!!! LUCKY ME!!!!! :woohoo1: :woohoo1: :woohoo1: First time ever put in and drew a permit for the Bergland hunt September 25 - October 26. 42 years old and never had a bear in my sights. Just one question, 30.06 or Bow???? Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Winterover (Jan 22, 2001)

Bergland 2nd hunt :woohoo1: :woohoo1: :woohoo1: :woohoo1:

now the planning goes into full swing


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Just took the point, now I have 4


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

I got drawn for Gwinn.


----------



## yoopernut (Feb 5, 2004)

My dad drew a tag for Newberry 3rd hunt I wasnt lucky this time around 2 points now. As long as one of us get a tag I'm tickled, we hunt together. Good luck to all.


----------



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

No draw again this year. My son and I tried again for the Baldwin unit. I now have 5 points.

Dan


----------



## WoodchuckSniper (Feb 23, 2002)

Congratulations! You are successful in the 2005 Bear Drawing. 

Gwinn - First hunt period

I had 4 points going in.


----------



## davidshane (Feb 29, 2004)

Not this year!

2 ptes now after getting a tage in 2003.


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

Red Oak for me. :yikes:


----------



## SWR (Apr 5, 2005)

How does this drawing work if guys with 3 points are getting tags in Red Oak I know people with 4-5 points last year that didn't draw a tag .I haven't talked with them this year to see if they got one.The year I got a tag 2003 I had 3 points going in and talked with people who had just applied for the first time and also got a tag.The numbers just don't add up.????


----------



## Ginweed (Jan 13, 2005)

According to the DNR website for 2004 results, everyone in Red Oak with 4 and 5 points received a permit last year and 75% of people with 3 points got one. I was one of the 25% that didn't get one. I got one this year with 4 points in Red Oak.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Ginweed where did you find this information on how many points it took to draw for a given area, and when you say last year you had three points do you mean, you had 3 points (2 previous years points, plus the current year) or do you mean 3 points from the previous three years, which gave you a total of 4. On that note, what does the dnr go by when determining this......is it 3 pts = 3 years of applying, or do they mean 3pts = 2 Previous years plus the current year?


----------



## deervision (Feb 11, 2005)

red oak 3 pts.


----------



## Ginweed (Jan 13, 2005)

The 2004 drawing results are on the DNR Bear hunting guide page. For some reason, the pdf file won't open right now. Here's the link:

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363_10856_10890-65318--,00.html

Last year I had three points at the time of the drawing. I was unsuccessful so my points for this year's drawing went up to 4. I drew a permit this year. The way I read the results from last year, everyone at the time of the drawing with 4 and 5 points got a permit. If I remember correctly, there were only 2 people in Red Oak with 5 points and around 200 with 4. The remaining available permits were given to people with 3 points.

I don't think the DNR counts the current year as a point.


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

No luck here! Newberry 1st hunt. Have 3 points going into next year.

When will the DNR have 2005 drawing results up? Showing how many points it took for each hunt like you mentioned for the 2004 drawing?


----------



## bluefin (Feb 21, 2004)

Applied as a party with one other person and got drawn for Red Oak with 4pts. each.


----------



## booktens (Nov 24, 2004)

My 72 year old Dad got his permit for Baldwin, can't wait to go with him and take pics of the hunt !!!!!


----------



## LJA (Aug 30, 2000)

I applied with 4 points for the 1st hunt in Newberry and didn't draw a permit. Things must be a little tougher than last year.


----------



## shoudek (Dec 10, 2004)

Am I just lucky or is this not a good county or period? First time applying and I got this...

*Successful Hunt:* *Hunt Date(s):*09/25/05 - 10/26/05 *Hunt Description:*Gwinn - 3rd period *Area:*0015 
As this is my first time I too would like information on any guides in the Gwinn area.


----------



## hiawathahunter (Aug 20, 2004)

Based on last years drawing results you would have had a 30% chance of drawing a tag for the third hunt in the Gwinn unit with zero preference points.

I expect that this year the number would be about the same.

I do live in and hunt in the Gwinn unit, so feel free to PM me if you are interested in hiring a guide for this unit and we'll see what we can do.


----------



## yogi (Aug 29, 2005)

[The DNR page now has 2005 info available. That is why the link to 2004 no longer works.

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/05_bear_drawing_results_127044_7.pdf 

should get you the new info


----------

